# Aquaclear inlet tube question



## PapaM (Jul 10, 2011)

I have a fry tank with a AC 20 filter. I have a piece of filter mesh over the inlet, held there with a rubber band. You can see it in the back, just to the right of the silver mollie fry. The plant hides the rubber band.

In my main tank I have extended the inlet tubes down near the gravel, and I have livebearers in the tank. 


I don't want to transfer many of the future fry to the fry tank, but I don't want them to get sucked up into the impeller either.
I want to filter these tubes with some thing other than the filter mesh because it would not look good in the main tank. The tube inlets are wedge shaped so I'm not sure what to put on them. It seems like what ever I put on them will eventually work themselves off. 
Any ideas?


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

how about this? 


http://www.aquariumforum.com/f34/shimp-fry-pre-filter-mesh-super-17078.html


----------



## PapaM (Jul 10, 2011)

If it came in gray or green, I could use some black cable ties to secure it. Excellent idea Travis! Thanks!!!


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

oh they come in all kinds of colors, just run to the store and see what they've got!

and thanks


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I've always just used the little cylinder inlet sponges that slip over the inlet. They are always black so you don't notice them and they've never slipped off.


----------



## PapaM (Jul 10, 2011)

Which sponges are those Holly?


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I originally used the Fluval ones: Google Image Result for http://di1-4.shoppingshadow.com/images/pi/f7/07/e2/89860949-149x149-0-0_Hagen+Hagen+Fluval+Edge+Pre+Filter+Sponge.jpg

But I recently switched to another brand that is a little more porous. I found the flaking roots of the water lettuce were causing too much of a blockage with that sponge. If you don't have a lot of floating plant matter though, it should be fine. If it gets clogged, just rinse it out.


----------

